# Project original boys 1937 Roadmaster Supreme bug eye



## poolboy1 (Dec 30, 2012)

A dream come true for me to have a original metal Roadmaster Supreme boys bike that was restored years ago by Kid dean. I will keep you posted on the finish of the restoration touch ups and progress.


----------



## poolboy1 (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## slick (Dec 30, 2012)

Is that the headlight switch hole on the side of the tank? It looks huge? The curved crank will be tough to find for a boys with the 7" arms. Kool project.


----------



## poolboy1 (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks Chris... Yes it is all OG and has not been altered. I will check on what we talked about today i hope after i get off work.


----------



## JAF/CO (Dec 30, 2012)

very nice find will be a great addition to your collection

light switch hole looks good  switch mounts to the battery guts inside
this tank has the switch and horn on the right side of the bike

maybe phill or someone  will have better info on tanks switch and horn location 

right side verses left side ??


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 30, 2012)

Can't wait to see this one come together. Huge score! Congrats!


----------



## aasmitty757 (Dec 30, 2012)

Very nice bike! I would love to see it when you get it completed.


----------



## npence (Dec 30, 2012)

Wow sweet bike can't believe two CWC Y frames changed hands in one week. You would think these where common bikes kind of like a schwinn or something. Haha can't wait to see the finished bike. Good luck


----------



## supper15fiets (Dec 30, 2012)

very nice , looks like a decent restoration also...!


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 30, 2012)

Super Nice!
 It looks like it was a complete bike at one time. Were you able to get the components with it, or just the paint parts?
 If not, the battery cage/light assembly will be a tough find. You'll probably have to make that unit, because that is what the tank halves mount to.
 Check the back Roadmaster threads, because a guy on here is making the chainguards to a tee, and his craftmanship is phenominal.
 Like Slick said, the crank arm will be rough, but one will show up eventually. 
 Congrats!


----------



## slick (Dec 30, 2012)

I wonder if anyone out there has heated up a crank to bend it like a CWC yet? Would it work? They are cast right? If so then maybe it would crack huh? Just an idea to test out on a crappy schwinn one.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Dec 30, 2012)

*crank arm*

Anyone have a picture of the correct crank, so I could see what I one looks like?


----------



## fordsnake (Dec 30, 2012)

aasmitty757 said:


> Anyone have a picture of the correct crank, so I could see what I one looks like?


----------



## bike (Dec 30, 2012)

*There is a name I have not heard in a while*



poolboy1 said:


> A dream come true for me to have a original metal Roadmaster Supreme boys bike that was restored years ago by Kid dean. I will keep you posted on the finish of the restoration touch ups and progress.
> 
> View attachment 78565View attachment 78566View attachment 78567View attachment 78568View attachment 78569




Kid dean---awesome work on bikes pedal cars toys etc--  anyone in contact?


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice project isnt it! I was saving for it to buy this spring from hans might I ask what you got it for?

Nick. 

P.s. good luck on it!


----------



## sm2501 (Jan 2, 2013)

bike said:


> Kid dean---awesome work on bikes pedal cars toys etc--  anyone in contact?




I talked him last summer. He did not seem much interested in bikes anymore.


----------



## yeshoney (Jan 3, 2013)

Thats a pic of the crank on my CWC Cycle truck, LOL  I did not know that is what it originally came on.  Interesting.

Joe



fordsnake said:


>


----------



## poolboy1 (Feb 2, 2013)

It has been lots of phone calls and research... Thanks to everyone that has helped me get these original rare parts. I am so close and only need a few more parts.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Feb 2, 2013)

*Great Score*

One of my favorite bikes!, Great score !..............Wayne


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 2, 2013)

Nice!
 That didn't take too long to get together. 
 I figured that you would be hard pressed to find some of that stuff.


----------



## poolboy1 (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks guys.... A big thanks to Jim!!!


----------

